# Game #5: Lakers @ Hornets



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>









Los Angeles Lakers (2-2, 3rd Pacific)

vs.









New Orleans Hornets (0-3, 4th Southwest)

Tuesday, Nov. 9
5:00 pm
at Hornets
TV: KCAL, NBALP
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330









Kobe Bryant, Chris Mihm and the Lakers are back at it Tuesday in New Orleans

*TV/Radio Broadcasts*
  
  
  

*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
    

Lakers Bench:
Tierre Brown
Brian Cook
Vlade Divac 
Devean George
Brian Grant
Jumaine Jones
Slava Medvedenko
Kareem Rush
Luke Walton
Sasha Vujacic

Injured Reserve List
*Slava Medvedenko* - Sore Right Heel | Sometime in November
*Vlade Divac* - Herniated Disc in Back | Sometime in November
*Devean George* - Left Ankle Surgery | Sometime in November

*Last Meeting:* 
March 31, 2004 - Kobe Bryant scored 23 points and Payton added 20 as the Lakers (51-23) extended their winning streak to nine games despite falling behind by 12 points in the opening four minutes. O'Neal had 15 points and nine rebounds; Malone added 11 points, eight rebounds and nine assists despite sitting out the fourth quarter, and Devean George and rookie Brian Cook scored 10 points each for the Lakers. One game after having a season-low 12 assists, the Lakers had 21 in the first half and 30 overall -- six each by Bryant and Payton. They shot 51.9 percent to 39.2 percent for the Hornets.

*Upcoming Games:*

Wed, Nov 10
Lakers @ Memphis 
5:00 pm 
(TV: KCAL) 

Fri, Nov 12
Lakers @ Orlando 
4:00 pm 
(TV: KCAL) 

Sat, Nov 13 
Lakers @ Houston
5:30 pm 
(TV: KCAL, NBATV)

Wed, Nov 17
Lakers vs. LA Clippers
7:30 pm 
(TV: FSN, NBALP)

Fri, Nov 19 
Lakers @ Phoenix
6:00 pm 
(TV: KCAL, NBALP)

My Prediction
Lakers: 95
Hornets: 92

</center>


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Lakers 104 
Hornets 95


Lakers finish the roadtrip 4-0.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

i will say that the lakers will win the game by 12. 

LAKERS 98
Hornets 86


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Hornets are going to be dying for a win. I wouldnt be surprised if they pulled it out.

I can easily see Davis torching scrub force (Atkins and Brown) and having a big night.

NO has not been great on the boards though this year, I think the Lakers will pull it out.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Baron will go off for 35+ and it will be a fairly close game, I'm not sure who will win, though.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

lakers 89 
hornets 87

only win on the road trip


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I agree BD goes for 40, KB gets 35 and Odom 25 in a close Lakers win. 

Butler's 15 will be key also. Tierre Brown and Atkins will get torched.

Offensive rebounding will be key to the game if the Lakers can keep from getting murdered they win.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

gonna be a close one. Lakers will have 2 play solid turnover free ball to get the win. Odom needs a solid 16-20 perfomance and we'll take the ususal from kobe, anywhere from 25-50  

Lakers-93
hornets-90


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

B-Diddy is going to have his way. Mihm has to be a factor, and Odom has to keep up the intensity. We need Butler to shoot well, Kobe willl do his part. Play team defense, move the ball, and we have a win.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Rudy might want to consider putting Kobe on Davis, because if he doesn't Atkins and Brown are going to take beatdowns. I'd have Kobe guard Davis and our 1's guard Wesley.


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

Magloire and Brown would always get offensive boards on us....WHEN we had Shaq, so we really need to focus on rebounding.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I see another good showing from LA side.

My prediction:

Lakers - 99
Hornets - 91

Hornets Board Thread


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

This game should be ours, if we can make a better effort on the boards.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Nice.. Kobe is playing defense against BDiddy.. I like that move


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kobe with 4 turnovers already.. Does he wanna chill out and not get outta control tonight? Hopefully. If he plays like this, it's a loss.

Caron on the other hand is having another nice night


----------



## Ravnos (Aug 10, 2004)

Did something happen to Baron? Box scores show he only played 1 minute so far...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

No Baron is fine.. Kobe's playing good D on him


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kobe is killing these fools. Lakers looking strong tonight. This was one of those trap games with NO hurting for a W.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

BA DAB BAB BA BUH
I'M LOVING IT.

B Diddy better step up though. My fantasy team needs him.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

WOW! What a play by Atkins and Jones!

Again, we have very nice balance so far tonight. Caron Butler was lighting it up in the first quarter with 9 points, so I'm a little worried about why he didn't play in the second. Was it because Rudy didn't feel like we needed to risk putting him out there since it was only the second quarter, or was it because Caron is out for the rest of the game?


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Wow. Everyone is contributing. That's the way I like it. It will be nice to get a road win against a decent team. We need to beat these kinds of teams because I don't see us beating some of the more physical teams this year.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Halftime: Lakers 52 - Hornets 35*

Lakers outscore NO 28-13 in the 2nd.. 

Halftime: Lakers 52 - Hornets 35


```
Name  	Min   FG   3Pt  FT   Off  Reb  Ast  TO  Stl  Blk  PF  Pts 
Butler  12   4-6   1-3  0-1   1    3  	0    1  0     0    1  	9 
Odom 	20   2-4   0-1 	3-5   0    4 	2    0 	0     1    2 	7 
Mihm 	15   1-3   0-0 	0-0   2    4 	0    0 	0     0    2 	2 
Atkins 	20   2-4   2-3 	0-0   1    2 	4    1 	0     0    0 	6 
Bryant 	21   3-8   0-1 	10-10 1    7 	1    5 	0     1    1   16 
Grant 	8    1-1   0-0 	1-2   0    0 	0    0 	0     0    1 	3 
Cook 	5    0-1   0-0 	0-0   0    1 	0    1 	0     0    0 	0 
Brown 	7    0-2   0-1 	0-0   0    0 	1    1 	0     0    1 	0 
Jones 	12   3-4   1-1 	2-2   1    3 	2    0 	0     0    1 	9 
Totals 	120 16-33 4-10 	16-20 6   24 	10   9 	0     2    9   52
```
*Team Stats*
FG: Lakers .485 16-33 | Hawks .300 12-30
3PT: Lakers .400 4-10 | Hawks .000 0-7
FT: Lakers .800 16-20 | Hawks .917 11-12
Off Reb: Lakers 6 | Hawks 5
Reb: Lakers 24 | Hawks 15
Ast: Lakers 10 | Hawks 10
TO: Lakers 9| Hawks 7
Stl: Lakers 0 | Hawks 6
Blk: Lakers 2 | Hawks 1
PF: Lakers 9 | Hawks 15


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe with 5 TOs, but putting the clamps on Davis. I think some of you guys are actually Rudy T's advisors


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Its The Jones Show

9 Pts, 3 Rebs, 2 Ast in 12 MINUTES


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

he is out for the rest of the game


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

:rofl: 10-2 Lakers run to start the 3rd.. 62-37 :rofl:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*LMFAO*

72-40 with 6:06 in the 3rd left :rofl: :laugh:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The Bugs are making a comeback. C'mon Rudy, get it together.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

This game over.

Just let kobe boost up my fantasy team a little more


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Stu Lantz: "Sometimes the worst thing you can have is a big lead" what the hell? and of course follows his mumbo jumbo with his pause...on the Lakers basketball network. 

He is so annoying.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

Wow lakers really suprised me 2night. i thought it wud be a bit closer. Caron 2 games in a row scoring like this  EEK is rite

mihm this guy has really stepped up

p.s the Diet is playing great 
props 2 Rudy T


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> Stu Lantz: "Sometimes the worst thing you can have is a big lead" what the hell? and of course follows his mumbo jumbo with his pause...on the Lakers basketball network.
> 
> He is so annoying.


Laker broadcasting team.  Those guys suck.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Not over yet.
:no:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

What a comeback.. Yikes


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

I took a quick nap and all i can say is WTF HAPPEND TO THE LEAD!!! 7 points now?:uhoh:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

WTF? Rudy. This is why in the NBA, you step on the gas of every game. Blown leads are apart of the game. ****. :upset:


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

It seems to be under control now.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Final: Lakers 106 - Hornets 98*

Whew held on for that one :| 


```
Name  	Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
Butler 	34 	10-14 	2-5 	1-2 	1 	9 	3 	2 	2 	0 	3 	23 
Odom 	40 	4-9 	0-3 	4-7 	1 	6 	4 	2 	0 	2 	5 	12 
Mihm 	32 	3-5 	0-0 	0-0 	3 	8 	1 	1 	0 	0 	5 	6 
Atkins 	42 	5-8 	4-6 	4-5 	1 	3 	6 	3 	1 	0 	3 	18 
Bryant 	38 	8-18 	1-5 	14-14 	1 	8 	4 	7 	0 	1 	6 	31 
Grant 	15 	2-3 	0-0 	1-2 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	2 	5 
Cook 	8 	0-3 	0-1 	0-0 	0 	2 	0 	1 	0 	0 	1 	0 
Brown 	13 	0-2 	0-1 	2-2 	1 	1 	1 	4 	0 	0 	2 	2 
Jones 	12 	3-4 	1-1 	2-2 	1 	3 	2 	0 	0 	0 	1 	9 
Rush 	3 	0-0 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 
Walton 	3 	0-0 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	1 	1 	0 	0 	0 	1 	0 
Vujacic 	DNP - Coach's Decision
Totals 	240 	35-66 	8-22 	28-34 	9 	41 	22 	20 	3 	3 	29 	10
```


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Laker broadcasting team.  Those guys suck.


Lamar Odom Comes Out Of No Where, 
*[pause]*

Im Not Sure If (Name) Even Saw Him....

- Mr. Paul


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

It's funny because I want to move Odom to SF but we can't just throw Butler to the bench. He's playing too well right now. I guess we'll have to live with Odom at PF this year if Caron continues to play like this. Kobe and Caron need to continue chipping in on the boards. They need to help Odom and Mihm who look overwhelmed at times down low.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Man we survived what could have been an embarrasing collapse. When Kobe fouled out I had a lump in my throat.

Good game though. 18 from Atkins call the police and arrest the imposter. 

Kobe has to get his to's down. he's becoming a machine giving up the ball on bad tos. 

Tierre brown started driving me crazy with his weak handles. 

odom made a big shot and a big block. 

Real good win. 

Butler is showing me some things. 

Mihm eh


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> Stu Lantz: "Sometimes the worst thing you can have is a big lead" what the hell? and of course follows his mumbo jumbo with his pause...on the Lakers basketball network.
> 
> He is so annoying.


Well, that sounds silly, but it makes sense. It was proven by the Lakers tonight.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Damn, that was almost worse than when the Lakers came back from 30 down to the Mavs.

When was the last time Kobe fouled out of a game? Has Kobe ever fouled out in regulation time before?

Am I the only one who is happy that KCAL finally decided to play the broadcast live this year, instead of the 1 hour tape delays from the East coast? Thank God my bosses and just about everyone else in the office is Laker fans, so we will be having the TV on for the 4:00 broadcast this week.

Any POG nominations? Kobe? Caron? Lamar?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

POG.. A Stunner.. Chucky Atkins :clap:


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

> Brian34Cook POG.. A Stunner.. Chucky Atkins



A stunner indeed


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> POG.. A Stunner.. Chucky Atkins :clap:



No way, I hope your joking. 

That game was not a pleasant one to watch. Hornets need to thank the Refs for helping them with that comeback. Some of those calls were just off the wall, Atkins offensive foul on Diddy, I mean, come on, what is that. 

Also Kobe wouldn’t have fouled out if the refs were close to being consistent. Half his fouls were not fouls plain and simple. 


I have said it before and I will say it again, Bryon Scott has no business being an NBA coach. 

Not a good game.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Nah..*

No way I'm joking.. Atkins by far had his best game in a Lakers uniform.. He was solid most of the night.. 

I actually say a tie.. Atkins and Caron


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

*Re: Nah..*



> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> No way I'm joking.. Atkins by far had his best game in a Lakers uniform.. He was solid most of the night..
> 
> I actually say a tie.. Atkins and Caron


Atkins couldnt get player of the game at the YMCA during noon ball. 

No way he gets it playing with he Lakers. Statistically he had a solid night, but he still is making a lot of stupid mistakes. Poor job at hitting the open man, bad shot selection, dumb turnovers. 

Best play to make an example out of this was at the end of the 2nd. Atkins is near the top dribbling, Kobe gets to lower corner and is wide open, two guys near the ball, Atkins avoids passing the ball to a wide open Kobe only to drive near him thus allowing the defender to pull into the area. Then Aktins passes it him with 4 seconds on the shot clock and a new defender in Kobe's area, Kobe jacks up the 3, actually gets fouled, but it doesnt get called. 


Did you see the job Kobe did on Baron Davis?? 

Kobe is POG.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I remember saying this summer that the Lakers need to take a flyer on Keith MCleod, it's in this forum and they picked crappy Tierre Brown. Man MCleod could be helping this team because he can make shots and pass. 

Ugh.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

No way Kobe should be POG.. His turnovers were hilarious at times, forcing too much, being outta control, dumb and careless mistakes, and so on. Yes he had a good scoring, rebounding, and defensive game but seriously I actually wasnt impressed with him tonight


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> No way Kobe should be POG.. His turnovers were hilarious at times, forcing too much, being outta control, dumb and careless mistakes, and so on. Yes he had a good scoring, rebounding, and defensive game but seriously I actually wasnt impressed with him tonight


Come on man, Kobe drives the ship. but lets give it to Caron. 

No way Atkins gets it he can't handle the truth let alone the ball.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'd give POG to Kobe and Caron. Kobe's two jumpers were key in the 4th Q. Yeah, he made some foolish mistakes, but he had a good game. Obviously, Caron had the play to seal the victory and he was on fire all night long.


----------



## Jesus_Walks (Jul 11, 2004)

POG Caron Butler hands down  
kobe is suppose to be the leader, but he was makin some un-leaderish mistakes, he had a nice stat line, but his play was so so
Caron was just on fire tonight


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I see that the diet is now one of the "do no right" players in this forum since Cook was kicked out of that group and Fisher left.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe should almost be excused from the whole POG thing. He could get it every game. It really should be who's the guy other than Kobe who is the POG.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> I see that the diet is now one of the "do no right" players in this forum since Cook was kicked out of that group and Fisher left.


That's so true.. Atkins has his best game in a Lakers uniform, he still gets ran down and his effort wasnt appreciated by most in this forum for what he did right but Kobe can have close to 10 TO's and he gets away with everything. :sigh: And no I'm not gloating about Chucky I just appreciated his effort and his best game as a Laker. 

There's one thing I notice about most forums including this one.. There's always that one person that gets ran down wether he sucks or he does great. It's Atkins year. For once I just wish the people around would accept the team as it is, win or lose. But that will NEVER happen.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> 
> 
> That's so true.. Atkins has his best game in a Lakers uniform, he still gets ran down and his effort wasnt appreciated by most in this forum for what he did right but Kobe can have close to 10 TO's and he gets away with everything. :sigh: And no I'm not gloating about Chucky I just appreciated his effort and his best game as a Laker.
> ...


True most forums always have a whipping boy, but on this forum it's always been everyone but Kobe... even when Shaq and Phil were here. Last year every Laker except Kobe, Malone and Walton was bashed in here.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> 
> 
> That's so true.. Atkins has his best game in a Lakers uniform, he still gets ran down and his effort wasnt appreciated by most in this forum for what he did right but Kobe can have close to 10 TO's and he gets away with everything. :sigh: And no I'm not gloating about Chucky I just appreciated his effort and his best game as a Laker.
> ...


Kobe had 7 TO's and we know he is better than that, but in his defense a few of those were clearly not his fault. 

That said, he shut Baron Davis down, played great help D as always, and hit some key shots. 

And Im not running down Chucky, just calling it how I see it. And what I see are two poor point guards. 

Two players that struggle with basic point guard duties.


----------



## luizmelo (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> Good game though. 18 from Atkins call the police and arrest the imposter.


 NO!!!!!! Arrest the real and let this imposter with us!!!!  :laugh:


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Question for those who watched the game: How'd JR Smith looked out there?


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

I'm going on record here and giving big props to Atkins. He blew it up against New Orleans. Not just the shots he made but the nice pass to Jones at the end of the 2nd quarter and a couple others.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*A Win is a Win but...*

...20 turnovers, embarassing to say at least.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ben</b>!
> Question for those who watched the game: How'd JR Smith looked out there?


Bad, the few shots he got didnt look good. And the scientist (Byron Scott) had the nerve to stick him on Kobe. Kobe played with him of course and got him to commit stupid fouls.


----------

